# Happy Birthday @ Gillian Moore



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday to one of our sweetest, kindest members!


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday @Gillian Moore

I hope you have a great day. Let Oli spoil you


----------



## Kristoff (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy birthday, dear Gillian!


----------



## johnandjade (Nov 22, 2016)

have a great day ma'am! 
love from fido, the degus, jade and little old me ;P


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy birthday, Gillian!


----------



## MichaelaW (Nov 22, 2016)

Hope you have a wonderful day Gillian! You're the best!


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy birthday Gillian, hope you have good day.


----------



## GingerLove (Nov 22, 2016)

Have a beautiful birthday, Gillian!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 22, 2016)

Have a smashing birthday, Gillian.
Not sure I entirely agree with Ed.
We know you can be the MILITARY WOMAN. 
wifey and Tidgy send love and hugs, too.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2016)

all, for the birthday wishes. A very sweet gesture which I'll never forget. ​


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have a smashing birthday, Gillian.
> Not sure I entirely agree with Ed.
> We know you can be the MILITARY WOMAN.
> wifey and Tidgy send love and hugs, too.









Here I am Adam.​


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2016)

MichaelaW said:


> Hope you have a wonderful day Gillian! You're the best!


Thanks so much @MichaelaW . Appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> Happy Birthday @Gillian Moore
> 
> I hope you have a great day. Let Oli spoil you


Thanks Linda.

Oli is the "SPOILED BRAT." He won't spoil me, not even on my birthday.  He's in deep sleep as temperature has dropped and rain is expected.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 22, 2016)

I would have had to get up pretty early in the morning to beat Ed to the punch.
Please know that I didn't forget you on your special day.





Here's wishing you the best day ever!​


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have a smashing birthday, Gillian.
> Not sure I entirely agree with Ed.
> We know you can be the MILITARY WOMAN.
> wifey and Tidgy send love and hugs, too.


Hi Adam and thanks a lot the birthday wishes.
Love,
Gillian and Oli!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I would have had to get up pretty early in the morning to beat Ed to the punch.
> Please know that I didn't forget you on your special day.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi @Yvonne G and thanks the birthday wishes, though Ed did BEAT you! (Only joking).


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 192796


Hello @Grandpa Turtle 144 and thank you the birthday wishes.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> Have a beautiful birthday, Gillian!


Good afternoon @GingerLove and thanks the birthday wishes.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Happy birthday Gillian, hope you have good day.


Thank you very much the birthday wishes, @Anyfoot .


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2016)

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Birthday


Thanks a lot , @AZtortMom .


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2016)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Happy birthday, Gillian!


Hello @SarahChelonoidis and thank you the birthday wishes.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2016)

johnandjade said:


> have a great day ma'am!
> love from fido, the degus, jade and little old me ;P


Good afternoon @johnandjade . Many thanks the birthday wishes.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2016)

Kristoff said:


> Happy birthday, dear Gillian!


Hi Lena. Thanks very much the birthday wishes.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy Birthday to one of our sweetest, kindest members!


Hello Ed (@ZEROPILOT ). Thank you very much the birthday wishes as well as your sweet words.

Mind you, @Tidgy's Dad does *NOT *agree with you. Did you read his post?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> Happy birthday!


Thanks very much @Jacqui .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 22, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Here I am Adam.​


Yes, Indeed, Ma'am.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 22, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I would have had to get up pretty early in the morning to beat Ed to the punch.
> Please know that I didn't forget you on your special day.
> 
> 
> ...


'Tis true, Gillian, Yvonne popped into the CDR several days back to remind us your birthday was coming up. 
Not that we would have forgotten you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 22, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi @Yvonne G and thanks the birthday wishes, though Ed did BEAT you! (Only joking).


And i beat Ed! 
In the CDR, anyway.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And i beat Ed!
> In the CDR, anyway.


True, but in that case it's a draw 1-1. Penalty shootouts are to take place with Oli (my beloved tort) in goal.  OK?


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, Indeed, Ma'am.



Scary?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 22, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> True, but in that case it's a draw 1-1. Penalty shootouts are to take place with Oli (my beloved tort) in goal.  OK?


Yvonne was first several days ago, but that was before kick-off, so is kind of cheating.
And I'm not scared of anything.
OW!!!!!
'cept wifey.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvonne was first several days ago, but that was before kick-off, so is kind of cheating.
> And I'm not scared of anything.
> OW!!!!!
> 'cept wifey.


I am that face in the morning , you know the old one I shave in the morning :-0


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvonne was first several days ago, but that was before kick-off, so is kind of cheating.
> And I'm not scared of anything.
> OW!!!!!
> 'cept wifey.


Only scared of Wifey? Hmmmmmmmmm as @JoesMum once put it.


----------



## Curlybird (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy birthday  x


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday! ! ! ! ! ! !


​


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 22, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvonne was first several days ago, but that was before kick-off, so is kind of cheating.
> And I'm not scared of anything.
> OW!!!!!
> 'cept wifey.


If we're keeping score, I was tipped off by @JoesMum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 22, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> If we're keeping score, I was tipped off by @JoesMum


And she was tipped off by.....................?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 22, 2016)

Gillian,
I must tell you something I know you are already well aware of, " I MISS YOU HONEY!!!" ! And for me to just randomly log on and it's your birthday? Just goes to show, that yes indeed "the gods must be crazy"!
Needless to say, I've been missing you regularly lately, and my best buddy Baxter sends you a huge birthday hug

talk with me later, hon…Ken


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 23, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And she was tipped off by.....................?


Originally by Yvonne, but I also saw your reminder @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 23, 2016)

So you see, Gillian, whoever may have been first, several people were independently thinking of your birthday.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 23, 2016)

Curlybird said:


> Happy birthday  x


Thank you.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 23, 2016)

bouaboua said:


> Happy Birthday! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 192852
> ​


Hi @bouaboua and thanks so much the lovely message.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 23, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So you see, Gillian, whoever may have been first, several people were independently thinking of your birthday.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Right Adam, and I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 23, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Gillian,
> I must tell you something I know you are already well aware of, " I MISS YOU HONEY!!!" ! And for me to just randomly log on and it's your birthday? Just goes to show, that yes indeed "the gods must be crazy"!
> Needless to say, I've been missing you regularly lately, and my best buddy Baxter sends you a huge birthday hug
> View attachment 192890
> talk with me later, hon…Ken


Hi Ken.  Thanks very much the birthday wishes and please thank your cute Baxter on my behalf.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 23, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> Originally by Yvonne, but I also saw your reminder @Tidgy's Dad


Yes you did Linda, and please allow me to say : THANKS once again.


----------



## Momof4 (Nov 25, 2016)

Happy Birthday Gillian!! I hope you are spoiling yourself!!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 25, 2016)

Momof4 said:


> Happy Birthday Gillian!! I hope you are spoiling yourself!!


Hi Kathy, and thanks very much the birthday wishes.


----------



## CathyNed (Nov 25, 2016)

Happy Birthday Gillian!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 26, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> Happy Birthday Gillian!


Thanks very much, @CathyNed .


----------

